# Tires for 1950 Peugeot



## thebikeguy (Feb 24, 2007)

I am in need of a pair of tires for a 1950 Peugeot. The tire size is known as 650B. I haven't had much luck so far. Can anyone out there help. I don't want to relace new rims if I don't have to. Thank you. Ride Free. Ride Often.


----------



## Continental kid (Feb 26, 2007)

*650 b tires*

found some at www.bikepartsusa.com  it was about the only place I found. Hope it helps!


----------



## videoranger (Feb 28, 2007)

You might also try harriscyclery.com or biketiresdirect.com


----------



## thebikeguy (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I found what I was looking for. Simply AMAZING. I thought I was never going to find them. The project can move forward now. I wasn't going to start it until I figured the tire dilemna. Thanks again. This site is AWESOME. I've recommended it to a couple of other enthusiasts.*Ride Free. Ride Often.*      theCCMguy


----------



## videoranger (Mar 1, 2007)

No problem, eh. This site rocks.


----------



## thebikeguy (Apr 23, 2007)

It sure does!! I finally got a pic of it.Sorry shot with crappy camera-phone.


----------



## videoranger (Apr 25, 2007)

For some reason I'm not getting any pics from this site


----------



## Miguello (Jun 22, 2007)

Not sure they made Peugeot Mixte's in the 50's? The decal style also looks like early to mid 70's, when Mixte's were popular. Mixte is the frame style. Post it over at www.bikeforums.net in the Classic and Vintage section. They're into these sort of bikes over there. Mostly 50's to early 90's "lightweight" bikes.

EDIT; Hmm, interesting. I had no idea mixte's were that old. A few things are different from this ad though?

http://home.wanadoo.nl/peugeotshow/images/1950ph60_65.jpg


----------

